# Just Found out a Militia Group is Building a Compound Near my BOL



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

I Just Found out a Militia Group is building a 20 plus acre compound 15 miles away from my BOL. Why Am i picturing The Postman. Time to find a new BOL for my family and the family I was planing on going towards.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Suppose it's too much to hope for that they would be a reasonable group and a asset to your survival.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Im sure they would if I joined them. I dont want some chicken s%^t make believe officer telling me and my family what to do in SHTF. I would rather listen to FEMA.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

I don't know why you think having the compound that far away is a bad thing. This group may be the one to keep harmony in the area when SHTF. Or they just may stay on their 20 acres and not bother anyone.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> I would rather listen to FEMA.


You are obviously drunk and cannot be taken seriously at this level of inebriation. 

I would not want to be that close to a militia either.


----------



## Boomy (Mar 17, 2012)

Or it could just be a country rumor, and it turns out to be a multiple family group of urban preppers? Rumors can blow things up......

Might be time for recon?


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Militia isnt a dirty word. Find out about the group before jumping to conclusions. If they are nutjobs Id move too. They could just be good honest folks that wanna keep their heads down while training to be ready to help when needed though.


----------



## sgtrunningfool (Dec 8, 2012)

How militia is viewed can depend on where u are locates


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Louis has a point. See if they have a web page and/or go over and check them out. At least you'll know whether to relax or call all your friends to help pack.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

15 miles away doesn't seem like a problem to me. It's not like they are next door.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Just go talk to em and check them out face to face. 

Like kejmack said, it's not like they are next door. Besides, at least around here, I would consider it a +.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

biobacon said:


> I Just Found out a Militia Group is building a 20 plus acre compound 15 miles away from my BOL. Why Am i picturing The Postman. Time to find a new BOL for my family and the family I was planing on going towards.


Short sell and GTFOOD.
you don't need some tin pot dictator wrecking your life first.


----------



## cranky1 (Oct 9, 2008)

15 miles is 15 minutes!


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

biobacon said:


> I Just Found out a Militia Group is building a 20 plus acre compound 15 miles away from my BOL. Why Am i picturing The Postman. Time to find a new BOL for my family and the family I was planing on going towards.


By Federal Law every able body man 18-59 who is not a member of the regular or reserve armed forces is a member of the militia according to the last un-repealed 19th century law on the issue.

Therefore, a Militia moved into the neighborhood the day you arrived, unless your bacon is old :laugh:

I would echo others, the word is politically incorrect, but all a militia is a group of guys with guns who want to protect their home. They might have other ulterior motives which would make them bandits more than a militia, but they might just want to prepare to protect their family against what might be coming.

So, why not visit with them, REMEMBERING OpSec (don't give your whole or real name, and don't tell'em where you live, and be careful they don't tail you home), and pay attention to personalities, not just politics. If the politics are good, and the personalities seem upstanding, then you might have just hit the prepper security lotto.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

cranky1 said:


> 15 miles is 15 minutes!


Not in the places I would build my BOL if I were a prepper or a militia.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

Magus said:


> Short sell and GTFOOD.
> you don't need some tin pot dictator wrecking your life first.


Mags,

They might be a peace loving pagan militia! :flower:

:kiss:


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

As part of opsec wouldn't let them get a look at a license plate either. they may have one or more LE involved with them and that still doesn't mean they are for sure OK. I would definitely check them out though before totally changing my preps.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

jsriley5 said:


> As part of opsec wouldn't let them get a look at a license plate either. they may have one or more LE involved with them and that still doesn't mean they are for sure OK. I would definitely check them out though before totally changing my preps.


Yup, even without LE involvement there are ways to check plates.


----------



## headhunter (Nov 21, 2008)

Depending on the country, 15 miles can be a long way, if the sh__ hits the fan it will probably be a lot further. It may not be a bad thing, for it could work as a buffer between you and something worse.
A factor might be how many people intend on living on the 20 acres (20 acres is only 1/32 of a section and that isn't much if they want a shooting range, place to farm, and land to 4-wheel on). 
Will it mean LEOs will have something to watch and fret over - fifteen miles away from you?


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

Are most militias like what's shown on these reality shows? They mostly look overweight and fail to achieve the mission they set out to accomplish.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

A simple observation - the Texans posting in this thread don't seem to consider a militia a bad thing.

For those of you old enough... remember when the fear was a hippie commune was near your community? Better yet, Moonies?


----------



## mtexplorer (Dec 14, 2012)

Just wondering how these folks got identified/labeled as "militia" ? It's interesting how we as a culture can view other folks with the same ideals about wanting less gov intrusion into our lives and be quick to judge or place a label on them. Might be prudent to reserve judgement until more information is known. Just a thought and submitted with all due respect


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

I don't know what to think about this... Like being said militia means so many different things or can mean...Feds are probably infiltrated. So......


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

do you realize, that if you happen to have a coffee, in the same restaurant, at the same time as a guy that owns a shotgun and an old Romney bumber sticker on his mini van .... by Fed understandings and definition ... you attended a freaking militia meeting ...


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Did anyone think that this militia camp could be a disguise for a terrorist camp. When I worked for the DHS, I was always getting memos about how terrorist are very smart and can hide a training camp by wearing the right clothes driving pick-up trucks and posting guards that are as american as anybody. They would bring in the trainees in windowless vans without stopping at any of the local towns and then transport them out the same way.:dunno:


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

15 miles is a days hike for most regular people. There could easily be another MAG group 15 miles away in any direction that you don't know about(most sure don't advertise). If you sell and move, how are you going to check that there is not a MAG group within 15 miles of your next BOL?


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Yep starting to think the worry will be with the people you don't know about.....


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

mtexplorer said:


> Just wondering how these folks got identified/labeled as "militia" ? It's interesting how we as a culture can view other folks with the same ideals about wanting less gov intrusion into our lives and be quick to judge or place a label on them. Might be prudent to reserve judgement until more information is known.


Agree with this 100%.

We already KNOW that _our_ BOL is thought to be a "militia group" or worse by the locals. We've had folks walk right onto the property (before we put a gate, fence, & no trespassing signs up) & ask what the hell we're doing up here. 

Were you to approach them, I'd do it _carefully_. Speaking as someone "on the inside" we don't take kindly to nosy folks. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

to quote marx (groucho, not karl), id never belong to the sort of that would have me as a member... having said that, id definately want to find out more about any militia group near any BOL i had. armed and trained zealots could be very danergerous to my liberty, specialy if my brand of liberty didnt mesh with their ideas on race or religion. 

Not saying all or even most militia groups are a bunch of racists or religious whackos, but its a concern worthy of investigation.


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

I'd rather have them there instead of some meth cookers or eco warriors.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

rhrobert said:


> I'd rather have them there instead of some meth cookers or eco warriors.


I hear ya. Amen on that one!


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

OK, I realize my OPSEC is blown but could you guys just shut up about our so-called "militia". Biobacon, its me and my family (extended). We are not from around the area but in light of recent socio-political happenings have decided to pool our money (as a family -- including a sister and BIL and my parents) and purchase land. It will be our homestead and a majority of our livelihood. I realize that being "out of towners" who appear to be dropping a sum of money on land and improvements to make it our homestead while also doing some shooting in our makeshift shooting range that we appear as some kind of foreign invaders but that is simply not the case. We are no more a threat to you than you would be to us. 

OK, so that was just make believe but perhaps its closer to reality than you think... you should come (err go) check us (err them) out in an overtly neighborly way while covertly remembering OPSEC. Even if it is actually a "militia" it would at least be nice for them to know that you were the one guy in the area that came by and welcomed them to the area and showed some level of approval even if you werent interested in joining them. You would probably be seen more as a ally than a threat. Even if it were a militia I wouldnt be too worried but I would definitely keep an eye on them and be ready if they came knocking at your door with less than friendly intentions.


----------



## BareGrills (Nov 22, 2012)

TheAnt said:


> OK, I realize my OPSEC is blown but could you guys just shut up about our so-called "militia". Biobacon, its me and my family (extended). We are not from around the area but in light of recent socio-political happenings have decided to pool our money (as a family -- including a sister and BIL and my parents) and purchase land. It will be our homestead and a majority of our livelihood. I realize that being "out of towners" who appear to be dropping a sum of money on land and improvements to make it our homestead while also doing some shooting in our makeshift shooting range that we appear as some kind of foreign invaders but that is simply not the case. We are no more a threat to you than you would be to us.
> 
> OK, so that was just make believe but perhaps its closer to reality than you think... you should come (err go) check us (err them) out in an overtly neighborly way while covertly remembering OPSEC. Even if it is actually a "militia" it would at least be nice for them to know that you were the one guy in the area that came by and welcomed them to the area and showed some level of approval even if you werent interested in joining them. You would probably be seen more as a ally than a threat. Even if it were a militia I wouldnt be too worried but I would definitely keep an eye on them and be ready if they came knocking at your door with less than friendly intentions.


Yeah id rather have this guy than anyone previously listed by other members near a	BOL


----------



## webeable (Aug 29, 2012)

Have to say this 24 klicks more or less is a safe distance as they would have to run a op to get to you. Not saying best situation but would draw heat away from you.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

OK time to set the record straight.

As some of you on here know I was a Sergeant Major in a local Militia (3rd Battalion, Texas Light Infantry) for several years back in the 90's.

We like the majority of today's Militias were not a bunch of overaged fat assed ninja wannabee's running around in the woods playing Rambo.

All of our Officers and NCO's were at least Military Vets and most were actual Combat Vets. 

Our training NCO's were all Combat Vets and the "cherries" were taught the right way (from actual experience) and not just something that they read out of a training manual.

We believed in the Constitution and swore and oath (as Militia members) to abide by it and serve and protect our Community in any way possible.

We made sure that local L.E.O.'s knew of us and what we were all about.
We also informed the County L.E.O.'s and first responders that we were at their service any time they needed extra help in any situation.

Quite a few of us were trained Medics, Fire Fighters, and yes we had some L.E.O.'s as members as well.

In other words we didn't try to hide the fact that we were a Militia Unit, we held open public meetings, and often invited the press as well as local Law Enforcement to our training sites.

My whole reason for posting this is to tell those of you that think that all Militias are a bunch of wannabee's, racists, mall ninjas, and ignorant "pecker woods" are totally wrong.

Yes there are racists and seperatist groups out there that reperesent all ethnic backgrounds, and yes there are groups out there that are calling for the overthrow of our Government, or are actually plotting to do just that. Thankfully those groups are in the minority and are not true Militias.

However if you really take the time to study any of the true patriotic Militias and find out what they stand for and are all about, you will more than likely be in for a shock with what you find. So don't just listen to Aunt Mable and Uncle George tell you all about the "Evil Militias", do yourself a favor and go to their web sites and check them out. Read their mission statements and their codes of conduct, and that alone should tell you most of what you should know about them.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks to all who posted. First I have to say that its not my land Im talking about, as I said its a friends place, so selling its not something I have to worry about. Your all right about how I have no idea whats being hidden from me right under my nose. A big part of me wants to go over there and Join them, (my wife would kill me LOL). I never thought about how they could be a buffer between me and something bigger. They are not a secert group, here is their web page http://www.sodf.org/. Its kinda the thought that Ive got into all of this to learn to be self-sufficient, to take car of my own, and to one day not have to worry so much about my food water and safety. If it gets bad enough I have to go down there it scares me that my family will be a target of them if it gets real real bad. Of course they may be thinking the same thing and are trying to build up numbers to keep themselves safe. Maybe Old Vet and others are right, I should go check them out, they say they are open.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

15 miles is a decent clip. What's between you and them (terrain wise)? How many people are between you and them.

Personally, I'd sit tight and not do a thing. If they're good people, you won't hear about them in the news or at the local coffee shop.

Word will spread fast. I'd just sit back and listen.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I posted right after you.

Based on their web site, I wouldn't be in the least bit worried about that group. Read around their page, including their Constitution.


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

And your worried why? hmmmm some of the Texas guard around here are pretty good people. They have their stuff together and care about their community. 
Me if I could I would join as well. BUt being old and fat LOL it aint happening LOL


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

They have Machine guns....

And seem to cooperated with local SRTs

I wish they were down the road from me!


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive (May 7, 2012)

rhrobert said:


> I'd rather have them there instead of some meth cookers or eco warriors.


not me. Meth heads and eco warriors would be way easier to deal with than a trained militia that has different views on hunting territory, local water, and local medical resources. Im just saying...


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Im kinda thinking I may want to join them afterall. Hope its still legal to buy an AR in Feburary.


----------



## farmers (Jul 28, 2012)

Biobacon is right she needs to get out. Many x-military are banning together. They are young and highly trained individuals who have come home from war. Some are good, some bad. And will take what they want, do to you and yours whatever they want. I would stay away from any government agency, myself. Survival and freedom should be your main goal.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

After looking at their page kinda makes me jealous they aren't in my 'hood. I"d be tempted to check them out and possible join the other disabled veterans helping out where I could. Would be an excellent place to get training and learn to pass my Amatuer radio tests.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

prepare_survive_thrive said:


> not me. Meth heads and eco warriors would be way easier to deal with than a trained militia that has different views on hunting territory, local water, and local medical resources. Im just saying...


Why do you automatically assume that they will be against anything anyone else thinks or believes? If they are a true Constitutional Militia, you would do well to get to know them and take advantage of any training or help that they are willing to offer.

If they are approached in a friendly open manner, I would imagine that you would have nothing to fear from them and if you "played your cards right" you could possibly have some well trained, well armed, and formibable allies.

Just sayin.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

a) They dont seem real close
b) Militia = dangerous nuts; is a liberal narrative that we would do well to shed


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Perhaps what millitias need is MORE OF THE RIGHT people. And really what better way to scope them out than to join. If there is anything "wrong" with them you will sniff it out. And you as a proper citizen can adress those issues when encountered. Either work within the leadership to straighten things out or in extreme cases blow the whistle on illegal activity. I"d be far more likely to condemn them if you were telling me you were there and they were doing *blah blah balh* than just people standing on teh outside saying oh look nuts with guns. And if there aren't any people around speaking ill of them then chances are they are ok word gets around if they run good people off.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

Fifteen miles away is pretty far. I wouldn't worry too much about them.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

farmers said:


> Biobacon is right she needs to get out. Many x-military are banning together.


So what are you going to do--move every time someone gets within 20 miles of you?


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

I clicked on the link to the militia and did a quick scan. It looks like a training base. If this is so then in a SHTF event I doubt that there would be much on that base to attract militia members to set up permanent residency. No houses, no farming, no greenhouses, no water system, etc to handle 200 families or some other large number.

I had the impression that it was like a David Koresh compound with lots of families living on site. Am I missing something about their plans?


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive (May 7, 2012)

oldvet said:


> Why do you automatically assume that they will be against anything anyone else thinks or believes? If they are a true Constitutional Militia, you would do well to get to know them and take advantage of any training or help that they are willing to offer.
> 
> If they are approached in a friendly open manner, I would imagine that you would have nothing to fear from them and if you "played your cards right" you could possibly have some well trained, well armed, and formibable allies.
> 
> Just sayin.


I'm not just assuming...its just damn near impossible to know peoples motives. Im to the point that I want to get a group together in my area but it takes alotta time and talking to screen people out that dont have the groups best interest at heart. It just a huge gamble to try and start/join a group like that.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

farmers said:


> Biobacon is right she needs to get out. Many x-military are banning together. They are young and highly trained individuals who have come home from war. Some are good, some bad. And will take what they want, do to you and yours whatever they want. I would stay away from any government agency, myself. Survival and freedom should be your main goal.


BioBacon is not a "she" LOL I like the pic.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Its pretty clear from many comments that the narrative mainstream media has stamped on the public perception of "militia" as nutty and dangerous holds sway even among us.

We need to strip off this fake "knowledge" like an old coat.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Im not against them, but it sure did freak me out to find out that my country get away spot could have cammo wearing guys with thir own ARs running around on it. I shouldnt have jumped on here to bitch so soon. I did the same thing a while back when my wife was talking about buying that house I was so much against, Ive got to learn to not to be so quick to get upset.
Im kinda 50/50 on joining this group. If i were single then yeah sure. But with a family Im less interested in Joining some one elses group, Some of the guys I do stuff with now I have known since HighSchool, Hell Ive known my wife since 5th grade. I like to keep relationships. From what I understand Timothy Mcveigh was asked to leave the militia he tried to join after only one meeting.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Well if they don't swear you to secrecy let us know how it goes for ya.


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

biobacon said:


> BioBacon is not a "she" LOL I like the pic.


Haha Bacon , he called you a girl . Lol .


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

biobacon said:


> Im not against them, but it sure did freak me out to find out that my country get away spot could have cammo wearing guys with thir own ARs running around on it.


It appears you haven't spent much time in Texas..... :wave:


----------



## Boomy (Mar 17, 2012)

Country Living said:


> It appears you haven't spent much time in Texas..... :wave:


LOL


----------



## SlobberToofTigger (Dec 27, 2011)

Well I have to admit that I am somewhat disappointed. I was hoping that it was an all female nudest militia and Bio-B was going to get to go be their cabana boy... Grin.


----------



## SlobberToofTigger (Dec 27, 2011)

Country Living said:


> For those of you old enough... remember when the fear was a hippie commune was near your community?


Damn Hippies! With their long hair, no bra wearing selves!

I will admit that whenever you get a meeting of the rainbow family near your place you better lock stuff down. Certain members have a tendency to lift anything not nailed down. The rest of them are a pretty good bunch though.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

I would not get too upset and move until you find out more. The thing you have to remember is that most "militias" are nothing more than loose knit survival groups. I am not talking MOM here but rather guys talking army nonsense when most have never served. I know of several groups in East Texas but I can guarantee you one thing, over half of them will never get to the BOL they have established because they have no plan other than to buy a bunch of guns. 

You will always have neighbors somewhere around you. that is what makes prepping a chore. It is part of the planning and preparation you go through. Just don't panic and move when you do not need to. 

As a case in point we had a group come into the shop this week dressed in old Woodland camo (Never been washed and crisp as a board) with light blue neck scarves and Naval Block caps which they called Berets. they were more into marching around than into survival. GB


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

BlueZ said:


> Its pretty clear from many comments that the narrative mainstream media has stamped on the public perception of "militia" as nutty and dangerous holds sway even among us.
> 
> We need to strip off this fake "knowledge" like an old coat.


I am surprised by how many preppers, and particular prepper books, are so skiddish toward the politically incorrect word MILITIA. The fact is YOU ARE A MILITIA if more than one adult band together as non-professional soldiers to defend their homes and their neighbors.

*Just remember we are on the same [email protected] $ecur1ty list with m1l1t1a$ as potential terr0rist$.​*
You are right Blue, group think going on even here.


----------



## survivorsackcom101 (Jul 5, 2012)

i feel your concern , they may be ok and a good deterent for the area ,but 15 miles is nothing to cover if they need more supplies you could be their market.some of those guys cant wait for shtf and to do a raid.check them out as best as possible. to close for comfort , your family is first


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

prepare_survive_thrive said:


> not me. Meth heads and eco warriors would be way easier to deal with than a trained militia that has different views on hunting territory, local water, and local medical resources. Im just saying...


See, I'm looking at them as an ally, not an enemy. Besides, meth heads and eco warriors are unpredictable, unlike those who are trained in specific tactics, for the most part.


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

Seriously don't just read their web page or their "constitution". Most of us on this board are sure there's people who are trying to undermine the federal constitution despite oaths to defend and protect it. Who you think are undermining it are based on your views. Do you think a group with judicial review and a large force to enforce it is going to be bound by it all time? 

I've meet real soldiers and I've meet militia members. I think a lot of them are not going to last long in a real SH!T situation. Oh they'll kill a lot of enemies but many of them do not have real plans. 

And even worse I think many of them want to create a world I would not want to live in. I mean I think the postman is a good example of that kind of world, some little tyrant in charge and only interested in keeping his own power. Or if your into some light entertainment and like zombie fiction try reading carnage road. Or we can list real world examples. 

So my advice is meet them. Find out if they're for real and if they're out to impose something if bad things happen. Try to judge if they'll last long in a disaster. Then either relocate, poach anyone worthwhile, or join depending on your findings.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

bahramthered said:


> Seriously don't just read their web page or their "constitution". Most of us on this board are sure there's people who are trying to undermine the federal constitution despite oaths to defend and protect it. Who you think are undermining it are based on your views. Do you think a group with judicial review and a large force to enforce it is going to be bound by it all time?
> 
> I've meet real soldiers and I've meet militia members. I think a lot of them are not going to last long in a real SH!T situation. Oh they'll kill a lot of enemies but many of them do not have real plans.
> 
> ...


IMO the bulk of your post concerning the Militias is a bunch of BS.

Yes there are so called Militias out there that are nothing more than a bunch of gang banger wannabees that will try to take what they want by force, but I truly believe that those types are a very small part of the Militia movement.

Yes there are so called Militias out there that will attempt to set up their little kingdoms in a post SHTF situation and are probably plotting against the ones of us that believe in the Constitution, and again I believe they are in the minority and certainly aren't Constitutional Mikitias.

I believe that you have been watching way to much TV and seeing way to many movies that portray Militias as a bunch of "pirates" and more than likely basing your beliefs on that.

However a true Constitutional Militia's (which the majority of the Militias are) true intent is to restore a Constitutional form of Government in a post SHTF world and protect the citizens in their AO.

I do agree that he should check them out and judge for himself.

Now as to the comment that you have met "real soldiers" and "real Militia members", are you saying that someone can't be both?

I was a "real Soldier" and a "real Militia member" and quite a few of our members were "real Soldiers" also.

I think you would really be surprised at how many "real Militia members" are actually Oath Keepers, and truly believe in the oath they have taken and will act accordingly.

Just my two cents worth.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Oldvet, Ive been learning about militias over the last couple days and I think you are right. It comes down to what kind of group these guys are. From what little I have learned these guys dont look that bad. As I said above I got a little to excited with this one. But Im still glad I know they are there.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

I've come to the conclusion the reason us Texans are more tolerant of militia is

Because we have so many military members (retired and active) with zero tolerance for dangerous ill-prepared wannabes. 
We've always had militia of some sort in this state so it's just not a big deal to us. We'd be concerned if there wasn't any militia.

:ranton: What we don't want - what we don't need - is a bunch of liberal folks from other states moving to Texas and trying to tell us how to do our business. (biobacon - this is in no way directed at you - I'm just raning!) Every now and then some poly-tician (spelling intended) from some other state makes a feeble attempt to show they know how to take better care of Texas than Texans. :rantoff:


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Country Living said:


> I've come to the conclusion the reason us Texans are more tolerant of militia is
> 
> Because we have so many military members (retired and active) with zero tolerance for dangerous ill-prepared wannabes.
> We've always had militia of some sort in this state so it's just not a big deal to us. We'd be concerned if there wasn't any militia.
> ...


Now folks that is spoken like a true Texan/Texican :2thumb::melikey:


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Plus we have a whole bunch of country folks who can make a head shot on a nervous squirrel at 100 yards. This is why I love Texas. Born here. Live here. Will die here.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

It is not only Texans that can shoot like that. Hell we do it with a slingshot!

I don't think you really have to worry. They can not be that good if you found out about them. There are probably more in the area that you are not aware of. Where ever you move, you will probably have some around. Most of these are going to be good people that will cause no harm. As for the others, well I can see you and your neighbors taking care of the situation.

There used to be gangs of outlaws all over the west. That was taken care of by the shop keepers and farmers. At least until the right to defend yourself was given up to Big Brother.

Some are going to die and some are going to live. But, in the end the good people have always won out. (At least when the government let them i.e. Vietnam)


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

If you Texans are done can we get back to business! Does anyone know the web site of the all-women nudist militia that was mentioned earlier?


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Country Living said:


> Plus we have a whole bunch of country folks who can make a head shot on a nervous squirrel at 100 yards. This is why I love Texas. Born here. Live here. Will die here.


What are you doing to your squirrels down there that keep em so nervous 

Besides a real hunter doesn't need to take shots at 100


----------



## stanb999 (Nov 14, 2011)

oldvet said:


> IMO the bulk of your post concerning the Militias is a bunch of BS.
> 
> Yes there are so called Militias out there that are nothing more than a bunch of gang banger wannabees that will try to take what they want by force, but I truly believe that those types are a very small part of the Militia movement.
> 
> ...


This statement I believe is the RUB. You suggest people shouldn't have an issue with unelected leaders leading bands of armed men. For their own purpose. Regardless if they are good guys, great guys, or whatever. This isn't Constitutional. The constitution doesn't give you the right to form your own militia. It makes you the militia. There is a distinct difference. A constitutional militia is the town/county/state elected official, council or other political sub-division. Calling up the militia to defend the "people" or in a more practical sense themselves. It is not and has never been about self appointed warriors.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

stanb999 said:


> This statement I believe is the RUB. You suggest people shouldn't have an issue with unelected leaders leading bands of armed men. For their own purpose. Regardless if they are good guys, great guys, or whatever. This isn't Constitutional. The constitution doesn't give you the right to form your own militia. It makes you the militia. There is a distinct difference. A constitutional militia is the town/county/state elected official, council or other political sub-division. Calling up the militia to defend the "people" or in a more practical sense themselves. It is not and has never been about self appointed warriors.


Well Sir, I certainly wish you the best of luck if you ever have to defend yourself and your loved ones against anyone that wants to take what you have by force, especially since you apparently don't believe in accepting any aid from any of those "evil militias" especially if they are commanded by an unelected officer.

Those "self appointed warriors" may be the only thing standing between keeping your local community safe and total anarchy.

Yes we are all part of a Militia, however in a post SHTF situation, if there is no one that was "elected" to organize the citizens of your area, town, city or county into a *trained and disciplined force *capable of protecting their "AO" (area of operation) or community. How then do you propose that any major form of protection be made available to your community?

Don't tell me that in a true time of civil disorder when there is basically no law and order almost everywhere you go, that the calvary (local law enforcement, National Guard, State Guard, or even the Active Duty Military) will come riding to your rescue when the "bad guys" hit your area and try to take what they want and will kill you and your's to get it.

I can only speak for myself when I say that I would be more than happy to have and be a part of a trained "force" made up of my friends and neighbors (which is what most small local Militias are) in our community that is capable of responding as needed for protection, assisting in fighting fires, or even some form of life saving medical aid.

Oh and the majority of Militias do have an "elected leader" because the members normally elect their commander.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

stanb999 said:


> This statement I believe is the RUB. You suggest people shouldn't have an issue with unelected leaders leading bands of armed men. For their own purpose. Regardless if they are good guys, great guys, or whatever. *This isn't Constitutional*. The constitution doesn't give you the right to form your own militia. It makes you the militia. There is a distinct difference. A constitutional militia is the town/county/state elected official, council or other political sub-division. Calling up the militia to defend the "people" or in a more practical sense themselves. It is not and has never been about self appointed warriors.


The US Constitution restricts the federal government. It does not restrict the individual. The Bill of Rights only specifically enumerates some rights of the individual it is not an exhaustive list as the 10th amendment states. Therefore there is NOTHING in the US Constitution that limits your rights to association, your rights to form a militia, or your rights to participate in one. You spent too long in a public school methinks.


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

stanb999 said:


> The constitution doesn't give you the right to form your own militia.


The Constitution doesn't give ANY rights, it affirms them. The Constitution grants the federal government a limited set of powers. Your rights are endowed by your creator.

The Constitution doesn't give you the right to form a militia, because that isn't it's job. Neither does it deny you the opportunity.

Militias are governed by state law, some allow it, some don't. Some only allow a Governors state militia, some don't specify.

As to another poster, you need to research the word "regulated" and it's use regarding militias, it does NOT mean government oversight as so many like to claim. A good place to start would be here: http://www.lectlaw.com/files/gun01.htm


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

rhrobert said:


> The Constitution doesn't give ANY rights, it affirms them. The Constitution grants the federal government a limited set of powers. Your rights are endowed by your creator.
> 
> The Constitution doesn't give you the right to form a militia, because that isn't it's job. Neither does it deny you the opportunity.
> 
> ...


Thank you rhrobert, I stand corrected.

I misspoke and I am glad you corrected me. Our rights do come from our Creator. I will say that if it werent for the Constitution most folks wouldnt look to the Creators documents to find out what rights He gave us... so I am glad it is affirmed in the Constitution.

Keep up the good work rhrobert!


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

Thank you, TheAnt.
There have been good and bad militia, but militias in and of themselves are neither good nor evil. The media places a negative spin on them, but in reality I know many groups that could be considered militia that are great folk. They stand for defense of homeland, they work together, they build together, and support each other in different ways.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Funny how so many sheep dont have the slightest understanding of history. They have no idea just how bad things were in 1775. As a nation we have lost our connection to our fathers. This may not belong on this post but because I started it Im going to get off subject for a sec and ask where was the school shooters father? I never knew my Dad but had a strong Grandpa who took care of me and I wish I would have listend to more of what he said. So many of us dont have fathers its no wonder we dont understand the idea of a legecy our founding fathers gave us, life liberty and the Pursuit Of Happiness. We are not promised long or even a good life, we are not promised complete safety, we are not promised great wealth or ease of life. We are not promised much of anything but a long time ago our fathers agreed that we should uphold a set of values that would allow for a hope, a chance, an oppertunity to be as much as we could be free from the chains of the old world. 75 years latter a war was fought to uphold that right for another group of us and 50 more years for women to be granted their rightfull place. And then things started going down hill, every day more and more people become disenfranchised. I was woried about a militia in my area but maybe I was wrong. Maybe we should all be a part of some group that promotes some or all of our founding principles. People just dont understand how rare and valuable our system is. This freedom we have, that which so many are so quick to give up for security, real or imagined, is the exception to the history of the world. As a little kid I was taught you dont hit some one unless they hit you first, share, and help clean up when its time to go home. If the militia near me plays by those rules i have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

rhrobert said:


> The Constitution doesn't give you the right to form a militia, because that isn't it's job. Neither does it deny you the opportunity.


Thank you for the reminder of where rights come from!


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

To follow up on Biobacons post on historical consciousness...


rhrobert said:


> The Constitution doesn't give you the right to form a militia, because that isn't it's job. Neither does it deny you the opportunity.
> 
> Militias are governed by state law, some allow it, some don't. Some only allow a Governors state militia, some don't specify.


A slight correction to your slight correction--militia by definition (as everyone in 1776 understood) consists of all able body men. Thus the well regulated militia is not something to allow or not but is a REALITY. This reality is actually described not governed by federal law, 10 USC § 311:

The militia of the United States consists of all able-bodied males at least 17 years of age and, except as provided in section 313 of title 32, under 45 years of age who are, or who have made a declaration of intention to become, citizens of the United States

(b) The classes of the militia are-
(1) the organized militia, which consists of the National Guard and the Naval Militia; and

(2) the unorganized militia, which consists of the members of the militia who are not members of the National Guard or the Naval Militia.

Type one is governed by state and federal regulation, this is the well regulated part of militia, but in fact type two explains the reality that everyone is part of the militia.

This REALITY from 1776 that is inscribed in the US code is noteworthy because it completely demolishes any suggestion that "the right to keep and bear arms," which "shall not be infringed" does not refer to everyone.

BTW: yes the code is sexist, as it only admits women into the organized militia, but as discrimination on the basis of sex is technically illegal I would expand membership in the unorganized militia to them if they want.


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive (May 7, 2012)

stanb999 said:


> This statement I believe is the RUB. You suggest people shouldn't have an issue with unelected leaders leading bands of armed men. For their own purpose. Regardless if they are good guys, great guys, or whatever. This isn't Constitutional. The constitution doesn't give you the right to form your own militia. It makes you the militia. There is a distinct difference. A constitutional militia is the town/county/state elected official, council or other political sub-division. Calling up the militia to defend the "people" or in a more practical sense themselves. It is not and has never been about self appointed warriors.


that is the dumbest thing I have read on this site...by far. You want an elected official...(a politician)...to form a militia to regulate and or combat a possible government...(political) threat?? I know this is just one possible need/scenario for local militia but a very important one. Now I know I said earlier I would be extremely nervous if a militia base was 15 miles from my bol but I firmly believe in the need for local militia in a time where government is slowly but surely tightening the chains of dependence and eventually subservience on we the american people. The reason for my nervousness is like some have mentioned wannabe roving gangs under the guise of being militia. Now if they a true and organized militia the only thing left to ask yourself is do you want to face teotwawki by yourself or in a group. There are strong points for both. If its just you, then you are responsible for your outcome. If you want a group then at the very least you have to be able to take and carry out orders. If you have the unfortunate task of leading this militia then you are responsible for many lives and need to keep the big picture in mind...what is good for the group. anyway that's my two cent.


----------



## stanb999 (Nov 14, 2011)

prepare_survive_thrive said:


> that is the dumbest thing I have read on this site...by far. You want an elected official...(a politician)...to form a militia to regulate and or combat a possible government...(political) threat?? I know this is just one possible need/scenario for local militia but a very important one. Now I know I said earlier I would be extremely nervous if a militia base was 15 miles from my bol but I firmly believe in the need for local militia in a time where government is slowly but surely tightening the chains of dependence and eventually subservience on we the american people. The reason for my nervousness is like some have mentioned wannabe roving gangs under the guise of being militia. Now if they a true and organized militia the only thing left to ask yourself is do you want to face teotwawki by yourself or in a group. There are strong points for both. If its just you, then you are responsible for your outcome. If you want a group then at the very least you have to be able to take and carry out orders. If you have the unfortunate task of leading this militia then you are responsible for many lives and need to keep the big picture in mind...what is good for the group. anyway that's my two cent.


So in your town, county, or state your perfectly fine with armed bands of men walking the countryside and metering out justice as they see fit?

The only supreme law by your definition is force. Interesting.


----------



## stanb999 (Nov 14, 2011)

oldvet said:


> Well Sir, I certainly wish you the best of luck if you ever have to defend yourself and your loved ones against anyone that wants to take what you have by force, especially since you apparently don't believe in accepting any aid from any of those "evil militias" especially if they are commanded by an unelected officer.
> 
> You have the absolute right to defend yourself. You have the right to free association. Others don't have the right to protect you. If they are evil or benevolent makes no difference.
> 
> ...


Election by a group of the same fellows is hardly an open election. How many of your "elected" leaders would like for the inhabitants of your AO be involved in electing the leader? Would the local towns folks not install the mayor or the police chief? I know it wouldn't be a leader of a group of people from outside of town. It would be from the group of people they already trust.


----------



## stanb999 (Nov 14, 2011)

rhrobert said:


> The Constitution doesn't give ANY rights, it affirms them. The Constitution grants the federal government a limited set of powers. Your rights are endowed by your creator.
> 
> The Constitution doesn't give you the right to form a militia, because that isn't it's job. Neither does it deny you the opportunity.
> 
> ...


I also agree. "Regulated" means well trained and supplied. It was expected that States would be responsible for the training of the military and arming them. Remember also as written The STATE of Pennsylvania has the same meaning as the STATE of Israel.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

stanb999 said:


> Election by a group of the same fellows is hardly an open election. How many of your "elected" leaders would like for the inhabitants of your AO be involved in electing the leader? Would the local towns folks not install the mayor or the police chief? I know it wouldn't be a leader of a group of people from outside of town. It would be people they already trust.


You know, I have sat here and thought of quite a few answers/combacks to your arguments and finally came to the realization that no matter how I feel or what I say you are apparently going to disagree and state a bunch of nonsense.

So I am going to let it lay and wish you the best of luck with your local "elected officials" being able to put together something even remotely resembling a trained force capable of protecting you and yours in a post SHTF World.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Oh, Stan..... arguing just to argue with OldVet, with his wisdom and experience, would never be on my list of things to do. inkfight:


----------



## stanb999 (Nov 14, 2011)

oldvet said:


> You know, I have sat here and thought of quite a few answers/combacks to your arguments and finally came to the realization that no matter how I feel or what I say you are apparently going to disagree and state a bunch of nonsense.
> 
> So I am going to let it lay and wish you the best of luck with your local "elected officials" being able to put together something even remotely resembling a trained force capable of protecting you and yours in a post SHTF World.


Don't take it the wrong way. It's not that I trust elected officials. But most folks will become part of their local areas defense if the need arises. That local defense IMHO will not be a group of individuals. It will be the people.

Have you ever had conversations with your fellow Americans about local defense? For work I travel to many places. Lots of different locals in the "liberal" northeast. NY,Mass, NJ, Pa., MD. I have yet to find an area where their isn't a rather large contingent if not everyone asked that are willing to defend the town.

I ask the question this way. If the topic at the time seems appropriate.

#1 What would you do if a group of foreign fighters were coming down "X" highway. Would you become a refugee or stand and fight? No one has ever said they would go the refugee route.

#2 I bet even granny would be out there with an old shotgun. Wouldn't you agree? To this some will bulk. Many more will expect their neighbors to turn coat if that is what is asked. But never met the man or woman that expects different from themselves.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Well Sir I can appreciate your concerns and (believe it or not) I agree (for the most part) with you last post, that most Liberty loving Americans would not sit idly by and allow some Foreign Nation to march down hiway X and not attempt to do something about it.

Now having said that my question to you is, just how affective would those people that are out there on hiway X be without some form of training, discipline and experienced leadership?

My answer to that would be that they would be extreemly luck if they were not wiped out to the last person.

Does the average Citizen that has no Military or Militia training or experience know how to set up and pull off a sucessful ambush?

Does that same Citizen know the basic fire team tactics, or how to move quietly, or a proper "pull back" while covering each other, or how to set up an "over watch" to cover their six, flanks or their "exfil"?

The honest answer to those questions is no they don't and as I said before that lack of knowledge and or experience will get you "toe tag dead". in a New York second.

The entire premise of my posts on this subject is to make folks stop and think.
Hopefully they will think about some of the things that I have stated and realize that without some form of training/experience your chances of going it alone and surviving are Damn slim.

Your chances of survival in a group of untrained/inexperienced people without an experienced leader ( note I said *LEADER* and not *RULER* or *DICTATOR*) will be Damn slim.

I have now said absolutely all I intend to say on the subject of Militias and I wish you and everyone else well in any and all of your endeavors.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Oldvet, I would join "your" militia and gladly accept training and correction if I were fortunate enough to have you nearby when SHTF. God bless and pass the ammunition.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Country Living said:


> Oh, Stan..... arguing just to argue with OldVet, with his wisdom and experience, would never be on my list of things to do. inkfight:


C.L. please don't take the "oldvet likes this" as me being smug or as me being totally full of self importance (well I am full of myself in a fun way), because I didn't mean it that way.

What I do mean to say is thanks for the compliment and support. :beercheer:


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

TheAnt said:


> Oldvet, I would join "your" militia and gladly accept training and correction if I were fortunate enough to have you nearby when SHTF. God bless and pass the ammunition.


Thanks Ant, I don't take that lightly and consider it a very great compliment.
Oh and have no doubt that you would be more than welcome to join "me and mine" anytime. Hopefuly the Lord will keep our two Nations close to his heart and give us the wisdom and ability to meet whatever is comming at us and see it through. :usaflag::canflag:


----------



## stanb999 (Nov 14, 2011)

oldvet said:


> I have now said absolutely all I intend to say on the subject of Militias and I wish you and everyone else well in any and all of your endeavors.


I thank you for that and wish the same for you!


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

TheAnt said:


> Oldvet, I would join "your" militia and gladly accept training and correction if I were fortunate enough to have you nearby when SHTF. God bless and pass the ammunition.


I think OldVet is about three hours from me so I'm just darn happy to be in his neighborhood. :beercheer:


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Looks like I have to move to Texas. LOL I landed there after coming back from South America and the airport was nice, but then again I like airports.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

My kind of man, from North of the river. Red, that is.


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive (May 7, 2012)

oldvet said:


> Well Sir I can appreciate your concerns and (believe it or not) I agree (for the most part) with you last post, that most Liberty loving Americans would not sit idly by and allow some Foreign Nation to march down hiway X and not attempt to do something about it.
> 
> Now having said that my question to you is, just how affective would those people that are out there on hiway X be without some form of training, discipline and experienced leadership?
> 
> ...


I agree whole heartedly.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Boomy said:


> LOL


You ever want a weekend house guest we're goin huntin!


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

stanb999 said:


> Don't take it the wrong way. It's not that I trust elected officials. But most folks will become part of their local areas defense if the need arises. That local defense IMHO will not be a group of individuals. It will be the people.
> 
> Have you ever had conversations with your fellow Americans about local defense? For work I travel to many places. Lots of different locals in the "liberal" northeast. NY,Mass, NJ, Pa., MD. I have yet to find an area where their isn't a rather large contingent if not everyone asked that are willing to defend the town.
> 
> ...


Most groups Ive ever been around have seemed willing to place themselves at the disposal and immediate needs of their local populace should the need arise. That they train and do so regularly for the time they are needed is a good thing. A group that knows their biz is worth something. A gaggle of the clueless is worse than useless. Not to say there arent bad ones out there but all the them folk ive met were good people.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Old vet you and Ant are always welcome in my neck of the woods


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive (May 7, 2012)

stanb999 said:


> So in your town, county, or state your perfectly fine with armed bands of men walking the countryside and metering out justice as they see fit?
> 
> The only supreme law by your definition is force. Interesting.[/
> 
> Um no I think I covered that in my post. But you just keep trusting that when the time arises everyone will just know what to do. And what, by your definition is the supreme law?


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

The history of Militias

One hundred and fifty years ago, each county had a county militia. the county judge usually was the Colonel of the county militia and each male between the ages of 16 to 65 were required to appear at the county court house once a year on a given date to report for militia duty. the Colonel would call the militia to line up for the muster. This was a roll call and inspection of the troops. Each man was inspected by the Colonel and the company surgon. There were two tests . One was to see if the militia member had at least two teeth that met. This was necesary to tear the paper cartrige open befor raming it down the barrel of the smooth bore musket from the county armory. and thefinal test was the stability test to determine whether a man was stable enough toman the militia formation.
It was not a mental test. The company surgon gave each man a shove and if he fell down, he was termed to be unstable or a push over and could no longer cut the muster.


----------



## OHprepper (Feb 21, 2012)

Bio, it seems like we are pretty close to one another. Hell, we've probably driven past each other before. Anyway, i wouldn't worry about them to much. if their intentions were less than honorable, i assume that people such as yourself and myself would take care of the issue. To be honest when i saw it on here i considered joining. But i believe my company commander would have a problem with that. Anyway, if you and i are so close, i assume there are many more like us close by that we haven't heard from.


----------

